# Question, Sir= Low Batteries power and the Wrong Exposiure.



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear Sir.
One question a bout the Low batteries power and the wrong exposure = Yes, When I shoot 2,000 Plus Picture with 5D MK II and the Battery Grip( 2 Batteries) and the Batteries Meter down to 10% Power, When I Shot, And I see on the LCD screen on Play back Photos, I find out that too Bright / Over Exposure of the Picture. Yes, BUT, When I change the 2 new / fresh batteries, and No problem.
The question that, I never use the Batteries down to 10% before, and Never see this problem happens to me= How much the batteries power left, that good for perfected exposure Pictures ?
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

Surapon,

I have run down many batteries to 10% or less on my DSLRs, but don't remember seeing this problem. If your LCD brightness is set to [AUTO], that may be the cause. Ultimately, your best bet is to use the histogram to judge your exposure - LCDs can't really be trusted. They're great for composition and focus (using LiveView) but aren't accurate enough in to judge exposure in many situations.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd also recommend that you not judge by the LCD, there are too many variables in the brightness to judge exposure with it. As noted, if in doubt check the histogram. It will tell you if there is a gross issue.


----------



## surapon (Nov 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Surapon,
> 
> I have run down many batteries to 10% or less on my DSLRs, but don't remember seeing this problem. If your LCD brightness is set to [AUTO], that may be the cause. Ultimately, your best bet is to use the histogram to judge your exposure - LCDs can't really be trusted. They're great for composition and focus (using LiveView) but aren't accurate enough in to judge exposure in many situations.



Thank you, Sir, My Teacher, Mr. mackguyver.
Yes, You are 1000 % Right---I sdet the LCD at " Auto" mode, and the Sun at the Las Vegas is very bright= Make the LCD not perfected working.
Thanks again, Sir---But All the Recorded Photos are Corrected Exposure.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd also recommend that you not judge by the LCD, there are too many variables in the brightness to judge exposure with it. As noted, if in doubt check the histogram. It will tell you if there is a gross issue.



Good Morning, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane Photography.
Thanks you , Sir, Yes, Sir, You are right---I should not Judge the exposure by look at LCD, Because the Situation of the Sun Light, And Next Time, I must Check with Histogram, Incase of If I am not sure for all exposure.
I have learn great Ideas from you and Mr. mackguyver , to day.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that your photos were exposed okay! I was worried you had under or overexposed them because of the LCD. I live in FL and the sun here is very bright in the summer, so I had a feeling it was the "auto" mode problem.


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm happy to hear that your photos were exposed okay! I was worried you had under or overexposed them because of the LCD. I live in FL and the sun here is very bright in the summer, so I had a feeling it was the "auto" mode problem.



Good Morning , Sir, Mr. mackguyver 
Thanksssss, Yes, All of my 2000 Photos are Good Exposure, But Some of Them are Quite Dark and great dark blue sky, because of I use Cir-Pol Filter all the times in the bright day light.
Sorry, I have the Graduated ND with me, But I do not have time to use in Grand Canyon. Yes, Too short time to use Tripods and Set Up---Just Point and shoot with 2 Cameras and 2 Lenses = 5 minutes each stop at 5-6 location at South Rim at Grand Canyon.
My Uncle and My Ant live in Deland , North of Orlando , FL. too, My Uncle is a retired DOT Engineer there.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 18, 2013)

I completely understand - tourist tours aren't very photographer friendly, but I hope you enjoyed your trip and got some great photos. I'm sure a CP filter helped a lot with the harsh light and if you're like me, I imagine you found that no photos can do the Grand Canyon justice. It's truly amazing! 

Deland is a nice area and you'll have to come down to Florida to take some wildlife photos with your big lenses someday!


----------



## surapon (Nov 18, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I completely understand - tourist tours aren't very photographer friendly, but I hope you enjoyed your trip and got some great photos. I'm sure a CP filter helped a lot with the harsh light and if you're like me, I imagine you found that no photos can do the Grand Canyon justice. It's truly amazing!
> 
> Deland is a nice area and you'll have to come down to Florida to take some wildlife photos with your big lenses someday!



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Yes, Sir, One day, I will go to take the Photos at The Alligators Farm/ Birds Sanctuary in Florida, Where all of my Photographers Friend go.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

